

The Art of Peering: The Peering Playbook - sehrope
http://drpeering.net/white-papers/Art-Of-Peering-The-Peering-Playbook.html

======
mysteriousllama
I read this a few weeks ago and it was pretty eye-opening. It really goes into
the economics and underhanded ways that are used to move traffic cheaply.

Even if you're just a buyer of transit this is worth a read as it can help you
negotiate better rates and make sure you're getting the service you paid for.

